# Brita C150 flow reduced?



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys - hoping somebody might advise me on this one please?

I have a Brita Purity c150 filter running into a 3 way tap in the kitchen and have had the setup for 2.5 years. Its a domestic system and I use it for the kettle and coffee machines as we are in an uber hard water area. Its set to max filtration and keeps the kettle and machines 100% free of scale build up. I'm on the 2nd filter cartridge and the this one has now been in around 10 months.

Recently the flow rate through the tap has noticeably decreased - eg when the tap is on max there is noticeably less volume of water coming out. It literally started happening one weekend and the flow doesnt seem to have changed since. Its not gradually getting worse or anything but just 'stuck' at the new lower rate. There is no evidence in scale build up anywhere, which signalled me to change the cartridge last time, so I'm wondering if this is a possible sign of the cartridge coming to its end of life? Last time I started to see slight scale build up but no change in the water flow rate.

Given the cost of filter cartridges I dont want to change unnecessarily but would prefer the original flow rate to be restored if possible. Any advice here please?

Many thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the mains pressure same as normal at other taps / outlets ? Are the water authority working on the mains (usually notice on line)

Can you test the water with a test kit ?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Is the mains pressure same as normal at other taps / outlets ? Are the water authority working on the mains (usually notice on line)
> 
> Can you test the water with a test kit ?


Nothing I know about and the other taps are as good as always? Its why it struck me as a little weird.

I dont have a test kit but perhaps I ought to get one - anyone recommend a cheap test kit for occasional use?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/bwt-water-hardness-test-kit/48679

if you just after a quick idea of scale and nothing else then Screwfix do a BWT test kit for £3.99 above , not effective for repeated testing (use a drop based option) or for discovering more info about your water though.

Hope of help

John


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably the cartridge starting to clog up & "die".

Try giving the cartridge body a few thumps to loosen any clumps of resin etc.

PS Many water authorities recommend changing water filter cartridges annually.


----------

